# I Feel Apathetic Towards Everything



## DarthScorpio11 (May 10, 2011)

Every time i have something good going on in my life, i always let it fly by. For instance, i'm dating this cute girl, who likes me a lot. I like her too, but there are times when I'm with her that I'm happy, and then sometimes i feel annoyed. I'm the type of guy that spends 95% of his time alone, so I don't like my personal space being too crowded by anyone. Live with my mother, and sister --known them my whole life, yet i usually stay in my dark room, and might only say a few words to them a day. 

I have some friends from high school that i might call every couple months, or so. I haven't really made too many other friends since graduating 4 years ago. I feel detached and apathetic in many ways. I see normal people getting up, living, and going about things, seemingly excited over things that aren't that interesting to me. I'm a huge film, and music buff, but even things like music and movies aren't that interesting to me. I still like them, but not as much as i used to. If i could have the perfect day, I'd probably spend it sleeping, and listening to some good tunes. 

The only thing i really think about is how no matter what happens to me, my life is going ultimately end up being a failure. I'm 22, and my youth is fleeting, and so far almost every aspect of my life has been a nightmare. Sometimes when jay-walking down the street as cars come towards me, i take my sweet time. If i got hit, or died it wouldn't make my life any worse or better. If i live, I'm still stuck in this crappy body. If i die, maybe I'll finally get some rest. I know some people in my life might be upset, but they don't exactly have to be me. Some people i know seem concerned, but i don't feel like they really understand.

I don't really even know what i want anymore. All i know if that i feel tired and exhausted, and want to rest...


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I can relate. Too well.

You have to question _why_ you feel you don't want or can't want anything? Understanding how you got to where you are is important. Sometimes we compare ourselves to others without realizing it, only to subconsciously determine our own inadequacies. Try to be as honest to yourself as possible when answering the _whys_. Talk to those around, openly. Whether or not they react in a way you're hoping for is irrelevant. Hearing yourself say it is what is important.

Good luck.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

If you are physically feeling like crap maybe you could try getting some exercise-doesnt have to be lifting weights. i would suggest walking or a light jog in the park which would also supply you with some fresh air and sun(helps depression). At the park you can still keep to yourself if you like. Or choose a fun sport to play with someone so it doesnt feel like exercise.

Another thing that might help is eating healthier. Your body might not be getting all the nutrients it needs and if you are eating a lot of processed foods, it might be toxins building up and wearing down your body. The #1 thing to avoid would be foods/drinks with refined sugar, if you have a sweet tooth try eating fruits instead. It would be best to try to avoid highly processed food that use preservatives, msg, artificial colors/flavors, fast food-all that stuff is harmful to your body.


----------

